# 50 Shades of Gray



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

...is suppose to be a new sizzling book.....my coworks are giggling about it.
Anyone read it? Is it worth the hype?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Haven't read it yet--I'm next on the loaning list from a friend. She said it is highly erotic and if that's not your style to stay away from it. 

I hope she finishes it soon 

It's also the first in a trilogy. Haven't heard much about the next two in the series.


----------



## thistle (Jan 29, 2006)

It's actually a series of three books. I'd say some would like it, others wouldn't. Without giving any spoilers, it's kinda like a hard core romance book without any plot to get in the way of the "scenes". There is a slight storyline, but the authoress definately put more thought into scenes than the story


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Haven't read it yet--I'm next on the loaning list from a friend. She said it is highly erotic and if that's not your style to stay away from it.


I bet Shan has read it a few times then.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

oooohhhh highly erotic huh ?...hmmmmmmm!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> oooohhhh highly erotic huh ?...hmmmmmmm!


Sounds like a Porn movie made into a book..Books are always better BTW


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I bet Shan has read it a few times then.


It was written anonymously. How do you know it wasn't written by her? Or any of us here? Hmmmm? Then there's always the technical consultant position.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Then there's always the technical consultant position.


Is that one of those enhance your Yoga Style thingies?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Will I get looked at strangely if I ask this to be put on interlibrary loan?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Bret said:


> Will I get looked at strangely if I ask this to be put on interlibrary loan?


Not at all. You also might check your local Church Library.


----------



## thistle (Jan 29, 2006)

Bret said:


> Will I get looked at strangely if I ask this to be put on interlibrary loan?


That would probably depend on your librarian  It's basically a soft core bdsm book.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

thistle said:


> It's basically a soft core bdsm book.


Well in that case, you can pretty much bet on it being written by Fowler or Shanrincess:. :shocked:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

OHHHhhh you said Soft Core...I don't know then...lmao


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I didn't write it but I certainly want to read it....rincess:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I heard about it a month ago on TV>


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]YlUKcNNmywk[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

It's filthy, raunchy smut trash.

I kinda like it.

:donut:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

ROTFL ... since reading this thread, I have noticed copies of this book on the nightstands of about half of my clients! Including the nice 60-something widowed Christian lady ... 

To which I say ... you GO, girls! ound:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I was wondering when this book title was going to pop into discussion. A friend of mine turned me unto it this weekend and I read the bio, it is deff going to be a must have on the reading to do list for the summer. The description is mama porn for those of you who are interesting in the idea of it.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> OHHHhhh you said Soft Core...I don't know then...lmao


I was not told it was not soft core, but rather more like whips and chains type of thing.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes, from the little I read (LOL) it's about a woman who gets into the BDSM scene and finds she likes it quite a bit. ound:

It's about on par with other erotica I've read. :shrug:

It's funny; I don't usually pay much attention to my clients' books, as they're not exactly what you'd call intellectual heavyweights -- they run to "chick lit" and summer-romance trash if they read at all. I've got an eye out for "Gray," though! ound:

Bet there are some happy husbands in those households these days.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Are there pictures?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Qhorseman said:


> Are there pictures?


Use your imagination, LOL.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a friend who read it, and there were some very triggering parts in it for her. She just made it through the first book, and was having a bit of a meltdown. 

Most people have been saying that it's "violent porn" reading... Which sounds hot to me (TMI? *lol*)... But I'm not much into BDSM, so haven't really felt the need to jump on it.

I did read Anne Rice's Sleeping Beauty trilogy when I was like 15 though, and thought those books were magically tasty, so who knows. I've added them to my list of things to read in the future.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

A friend told me she was reading it and couldn't put it down. Although she didn't describe it as "erotic", she said it could lead to another baby boom.


----------

